# Stealth TCR Composite



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

I was getting bored with the transfers and the matt finish on my TCR so got rid of them and went for the stealth look..
How?
Wet and dry paper and lots of water and patience. 
Used 400 grade to remove the transfers. 
Then worked the area with 1200 grade.
Next worked the whole frame with 1500 grade paper and lots of clean water.
Finally finished off by rubbing frame and forks with T-Cut rubbing compound (used for cutting back or removing traffic film from auto paint). Then finish with a good wax. The finish comes up like polished glass and that carbon weave looks good!.

The base clear coat is very thick so did't manage to break through. 
The whole thing took about 4 hours over a couple of days.

If you like the transfers and like the shiney look then just go over the frame with the 1500 grade paper then T-Cut and wax. That should only take about 30 mins to do.

Not sure if the wet + dry grading system here in the UK is the same in the US/Canada so just make sure you take the cautious approach and start of with very fine grades and move up if progress is very slow.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hereford Flyer said:


> I was getting bored with the transfers and the matt finish on my TCR so got rid of them and went for the stealth look..
> How?
> Wet and dry paper and lots of water and patience.
> Used 400 grade to remove the transfers.
> ...



Very nice. I used the wet sanding to remove the logos off carbon cranks and stem. I used the same method as you. 

You did a great job


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

MMMMMM. That's the single coolest TCR I've ever seen. Much props for taking a rather large leap of faith. Now all you need is black anodized components.. I think I have one of next winter's project lined up...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Very sweet*

That looks awesome. I would love to remove the trsnsfers from my 04 model but it's a pretty scary proposition. Maybe I'll get the courage one day.


----------

